# /boot/boot gelöscht => kein Booten möglich

## Gominik

Hi ich war so doof und hab den Link /boot/boot auf /boot verweisend gelöscht, da ich dacht Ich hätte ihn zufällig erstellt und das er keinen Sinn hat. Nun bootet Gentoo Linux nicht mehr. 

Per Installations CD hab ich versucht, den Link neu anzulegen. Das Erstellen eines Hardlinks wird verweigert, weil man nicht auf Verzeichnisse linken kann und mit einem symbolischen Link klappt das ganze nicht, was auch Grub mit einer Fehlermeldung "Too many symbolic links" bestätigt.

Weiß hier jemand wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?

Ich habe festgestellt, dass wenn ich in "/boot" war und "cd boot" ausgeführt habe danach immernoch in "/boot" bin. Bei dem symbolischen Link, den ich angelegt habe war ich danach in "/boot/boot"

Ich will nicht nochmal alles neukompilieren   :Sad: 

Tschö

Gom

----------

## Gominik

OK ich war ein bischen Voreilig. Es hat jetzt mit nem Symbolic Link geklappt. 

Tschö

Gom

----------

